# Problème pour connecter mon imprimante hp



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir à vous, voici mon problème : je rencontre (pour la première fois) une difficulté (très inhabituelle) pour relier en wifi mon macbook pro 13" à mon imprimante HP. Il s'agit d'une HP photosmart 4380 series. 
J'ai réinstallé les pilotes de l'imprimante à partir du cd d'installation, mais rien n'y fait : l'imprimante n'est pas reconnue par mon ordi.

J'ajoute :
1) qu'il y a peu, j'ai changé de box : j'étais chez SFR, je suis maintenant chez Bouygues.
2) mon imac est branché en wifi sur la même imprimante et il n'y a pas de souci de connexion.

Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée du problème (et de sa solution) ? Merci à vous pour le coup de main !


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Mars 2010)

domdom1 a dit:


> Bonsoir à vous, voici mon problème : je rencontre (pour la première fois) une difficulté (très inhabituelle) pour relier en wifi mon macbook pro 13" à mon imprimante HP. Il s'agit d'une HP photosmart 4380 series.
> J'ai réinstallé les pilotes de l'imprimante à partir du cd d'installation, mais rien n'y fait : l'imprimante n'est pas reconnue par mon ordi.
> 
> J'ajoute :
> ...



Je pense qu'il te faut initialiser ton MBP d'abord en USB avec ton imprimante pour caler la compatibilité puis ensuite de mettre en place la liaison wifi...Non ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir, j'ai suivi tes indications : j'ai connecté le mbp en usb sur mon imprimante. Mais il semblerait que l'ordi ne reconnaisse pas mon imprimante hp. Que puis-je faire ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2010)

Rebonjour à vous de bon matin ! Ce problème est réellement inhabituel sur mes macs. Un avis éclairé ? Merci vivement à vous pour le coup de main !


----------



## houlala63 (17 Mars 2010)

A mon avis l'erreur que tu as fait, c'est d'avoir réinstallé les drivers de ton imprimante
 à partir du CD d'installation 
(ton MBP serait pas en 10.6 et les pilotes fourni sur la galette pour 10.5 par hasard ?)

Il faut TOUJOURS aller récupérer les derniers drivers sur le site constructeur ou sur le site d'apple.


----------



## choux (18 Mars 2010)

Bonjour à tous, j'ai eu le même problème avec cette imprimante depuis mon passage en 10.6. Il semblerait que HP ne souhaite pas continuer à mettre à jour les softs "d'anciennes" imprimantes. Pour résoudre ce problème, il suffit de télécharger sur le site d'HP les pilotes d'un modèle fraîchement sorti et de les installer. Depuis ça fonctionne sans problème.


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Mars 2010)

choux a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, j'ai eu le même problème avec cette imprimante depuis mon passage en 10.6. Il semblerait que HP ne souhaite pas continuer à mettre à jour les softs "d'anciennes" imprimantes. Pour résoudre ce problème, il suffit de télécharger sur le site d'HP les pilotes d'un modèle fraîchement sorti et de les installer. Depuis ça fonctionne sans problème.


Il faudrait surtout arrêter de raconter de telles sotises.

Cette imprimante, parfaitement supportée par Snow Leopard en impression comme en numérisation, n'a au plus besoin pour fonctionner que de la mise à jour de ses gestionnaires et l'installation du pack logiciel spécialement dédié à Snow Leopard qu'a sorti Hewlett-Packard en septembre 2009.

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3669

http://support.apple.com/kb/DL907

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...r&dlc=fr&cc=fr&lang=fr&os=219&product=3221646

J'ajouterais que mon imprimante HP, bien plus ancienne que ce modèle, a aussi bénéficié d'une mise à jour pour Snow Leopard.


----------



## choux (20 Mars 2010)

Pardon je n'ai pas été précise. Mon imprimante était effectivement suportée mais je ne pouvais plus utiliser les softs HP tels que HP Scan Pro. Je devais passer par Transfert d'image ou par Aperçu ce qui n'offre pas les mêmes possibilités.


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Mars 2010)

choux a dit:


> Pardon je n'ai pas été précise. Mon imprimante était effectivement suportée mais je ne pouvais plus utiliser les softs HP tels que HP Scan Pro. Je devais passer par Transfert d'image ou par Aperçu ce qui n'offre pas les mêmes possibilités.



HP Scan Pro ça ne marche pas avec Snow Leopard.

HP Scan ça fonctionne (voir le paquet logiciel en lien).

Encore une fois : il ne faut pas installer les logiciels HP qu'on utilisait avec Leopard mais seulement ceux dédiés à Mac OS X 10.6.

Si tu as installé ou conservé du fait de la mise à jour les logiciel HP que tu utilisais avec Leopard, il te faut les désinstaller avant de mettre les nouveaux.

Ta HP Photosmart C4380 doit fonctionner, en impression comme en numérisation. Elle le peut, depuis l'ordinateur comme depuis son panneau de contrôle.

La page générale du support de ce modèle chez Hewlett-Packard :
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...link=ot_we/prodlink/fr_fr/3221646/loc:0&cc=fr

Si tu n'y arrives pas, reviens. On s'acharnera mais on finira pas la faire fonctionner. Y'a pas de raison.


----------



## babdemol (9 Avril 2010)

bonjour
je n y connais rien
je voudrai que mon imprimante hp 4380
fonctionne en wifi et que le scanner fonctionne
pour le moment l imprimante mrche en usb 
pas de scanner
au secours
si vous me repondez parlez a qq qui ne comprend rein
merci


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Avril 2010)

babdemol a dit:


> bonjour
> je n y connais rien
> je voudrai que mon imprimante hp 4380
> fonctionne en wifi et que le scanner fonctionne
> ...


Bonjour,

1. Ecrire dans un français correct (le sms est honnis en ces lieux)

2. Détailler votre configuration (nous ne sommes pas des devins)


----------



## babdemol (10 Avril 2010)

j ai un ordinateur mac os 10.5
j ai telecharge sur internet les drivers pour l imprimante HP C 4380
seule l imprimante fonctionne
pas de sacan
pas de wifi
merci de votre aide


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Avril 2010)

Pour qu'on soit bien d'accord, vous avez téléchargé et installé ceci :

Version complète des pilotes et logiciels HP Photosmart  Mac OS X v10.3.9, v10.4 et v10.5

[et pas le lien que j'ai mis dans le post précédent qui est réservé à 10.6]

Vous êtes branchés directement en USB sur votre Mac et pas sur une Airport ou une Time Capsule.


----------

